# انميشن انواع المضخات



## احمد فالح مهدي (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اخواني الاعزاءاقدم لكم انميشن انواع المضخات مع اختبار معرفتك لانواع المضخات (الديناميكية)


----------



## ali abualaes (29 ديسمبر 2014)

احسنت نحن ممتنين لمشاركاتك القيمة
لكن عندما احمل الملف برنامج الانتي فايروس يكتشف نوع الملف 
(Trojan (win32/backdoor.4f8 
ويمنع تحميل الملف تلقائيا ما ادري هل الملف فيه فايروس او برنامج الحماية عندي فقط يقرأه على انه فايروس​

​


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي العزيز المهندس علي جميع هذه الملفات التي انزلتها على المنتدى شغالات عندي لكن اذا انتي فايروس قوي جدا مايشغلهن حسب اعتقادي ان هذه الملفات مفتوحات ببرنامج خاص مثل داون لود منيجر مايفتح الا بشفره خاصه بدل الانتي فايروس مثل avera وشغلهن لان كلش مفيدات وانه خادم


----------



## ali abualaes (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Eslamibrahem (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## memo_xianle (15 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## أبونوافل (16 يونيو 2018)

الله الله عليك تشكر سيدي الكريم


----------



## جورج جورج (10 يوليو 2018)

ط§ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط· ظ„ظˆ ط³ظ…ط*طھ
ظ…ط´ظƒظˆط±


----------



## fatehy (18 يوليو 2018)

شكرا اخي الفاضل جعل الله لك حسنات بعدد كل بت يحويه هذان الفيلان


----------

